# please HELP!



## jl10 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi please can you help!
I was wondering what Bailero composed by Joseph Canteloube was about? What is the meaning behind it?
Any help would be greatly apprecieated...

Thanks!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I found the lyrics;

Title: Bailero

Pastrè dè délaï l'aïo,
As gaïré dè buon tèms?
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.

Pastré lou prat faï flour,
Li cal gorda toun troupel.
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.

Pastré couci foraï,
En obal io lou bel riou!
Dio lou baïlèro lèrô,
Lèrô lèrô lèrô lèrô baïlèro lô.

[English translation:]

Shepherd across the river
You're hardly having a good time
Sing baïlèro lèrô

Shepherd, the meadows are in bloom
You should watch your
flock on this side
Sing baïlèro lèrô

Shepherd, the water divides us
And I can't cross it
Sing baïlèro lèrô

Hope this helped!


----------



## jl10 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey THANKS SOOO MUCH!
I've posted messages in so many forums and no one knew and so I was just giving up lol
Well thanks again!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

You`re welcome; glad it helped!


----------

